# canidae vs. natural balance



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Abbi has been on canidae/all stages formula for about 2 months now and is doing fine on it but a more convenient location has started carrying the natural balance line. If I switch her, which variety would you suggest? I see they now have small bites! Also, some of you have mentioned that staining was better or went away with natural balance so I would like to see if that helps any. I do have some canidae so I know to gradually change if I do!! 
Thanks,


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

bump...
i'd like to go get some tomorrow once I have some replies!!!!
thanks,


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, Randi - I haven't used either. Did you go to their websites? Maybe something there will stand out for you. Otherwise I hope some user(s) will see this and respond. I really think they're both decent or better quality. 

PS - also, have you done a search on this forum for either or each product? I would try that.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my dogs are on canidae lamb/rice. they love it. 
if there isn't a problem with the food andyour dogs like it, why switch? 
canidae is a great food. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I also would stay with the Canidae if Abbi is doing well on it, Koko has the same one both canned and dry and he loves it too, plus his IBS is all but gone on it and that makes me really happy.

Scooby has the canned lamb and rice mixed with Castor & Pollux Nutramix at night and the C&P Organix for breakfast, all canned and he nibbles the Canidae all life stages kibble and he is doing fantastic on all.

I used to use Natural Balance till they had recall problems and since then have not used it, plus both boys went off it and wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

If she is doing good on Canidae, why switch her. From what I understanding, switching food frequently can encourage a dog to become a picky eater. I have Maggie on Canidae and she is doing great on it! Canidae is a great dog food!!!!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I have recently ordered Canidae Lamb & Rice and California Natural Lamb & Rice small bites. I considered Natural Balance for its simplicity of ingredients, but feel the small bites are overpriced in their brand.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I considered Natural Balance for its simplicity of ingredients, but feel the small bites are overpriced in their brand.[/B]


Ain't that the truth!! I just bought a bag of the small bites and for 5 lbs at Petsmart it was $13.99!!

Ollie has been on NB for a long time but at one point (when NB was having some recalls--which weren't actually related to the BIG recalls), I tried him on the Canidae lamb and his stools were loose on it. So we went back to NB. Ollie's vet mentioned that it sounds like Ollie has a touch of IBS. I have tried a few other foods with him and always go back to NB--he does GREAT on it. 

I have the opposite problem--the only place that carries it around here is a 15 min ride anyway and they don't carry the small bites AND they are not always stocked with the regular kind, either. I don't particularly care for Petsmart and Petco here AND it's not especially close AND is in a "city" which is a PITA to deal with traffic, etc. I guess I don't care for large chain stores in general because the staff is just downright impersonal and just downright ditzy--you can't go in and ask an intelligent question and expect to get an intelligent answer 9 out of 10 times. JMO...(slight tangent there, lol)


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> my dogs are on canidae lamb/rice. they love it.
> if there isn't a problem with the food andyour dogs like it, why switch?
> canidae is a great food. :thumbsup:[/B]



The reason I am considering switching is to see if it will help with Abbi's tear staining and I think she scratches more than a clean/flea free dog should. So, I wonder if she has a touch of an allergy. Maybe I will just switch to the Canidae lamb/rice since now she is on the all stages formula. It's just a guessing game on what to do. She is definately not a picky eater though. I do not feed her "people" food and rarely treats. I will keep doing research.
Thanks,


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah-I would switch to the lamb and rice if you think it's causing allergies. Canidae is great-Kosmo LOVES it and he's been on it for some time now. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Natural Balance Duck & Potato small bites and love it! It stopped any staining problems with Ace and he gobbles it up right away. :biggrin: I personally like it better than Canidae, but that is JMO.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I use Natural Balance Duck & Potato small bites and love it! It stopped any staining problems with Ace and he gobbles it up right away. :biggrin: I personally like it better than Canidae, but that is JMO. [/B]


how do you know it stopped the staining? wasn't he still teething at the time? i can't remember...lol.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was just staining and when I put him on the Natural Balance it stopped almost immediately. I have tried both brands, but I do prefer the Natural Balance.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

they are both good brands.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feed Canidae and love it. I fed Natural Balance a long time ago but my kids never liked it much.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I fed my babies Candiae Lamb and Rice and they weren't too keen on eating it, i then switched them to Natural Balance Duck and Potato and they both eat it with no problem.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We eat NB Duck and Potato formula. We tried the small bites, but they are hard to find here. The regular sized kibble is still fairly small. For us, tear staining completely stopped with a round of Tylan and a switch to NB.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

> Yeah-I would switch to the lamb and rice if you think it's causing allergies. Canidae is great-Kosmo LOVES it and he's been on it for some time now. :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> my dogs are on canidae lamb/rice. they love it.
> if there isn't a problem with the food andyour dogs like it, why switch?
> canidae is a great food. :thumbsup:[/B]


Is canidae a dry food or wet food? I have been trying to find it for a while now but cant seem to find it. Can you find it at Petsmart? Please help me out. Thank You Lora & Rosco


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I too switched to Canidae Lamb & Rice and they love it here. I had to order it online as my local natural pet food store did not have this flavor.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498241
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe that Petsmart or Petco sell Canidae. I think that most of use feed the dry, but they make both. Here's a link to there website: Canidae.com They have a store locator. I hope that helps!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508735
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You it helped out alot!!!!!!!!


----------

